# Problem accessing Yahoo mail thru mail client;help!



## serendipiti (Oct 4, 2004)

I get the following error when trying to retrieve mail thru yahoo mail:
There was a problem logging onto your mail server. Your Password was rejected. Account: 'pop.mail.yahoo.com', Server: 'pop.mail.yahoo.com', Protocol: POP3, Server Response: '-ERR Error logging in. Please visit *mail.yahoo.com', Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC92
I can access the web interface with same password that it rejects...
Till yesterday it worked fine;in fact another yahoo account too works fine...plz help[/quote]


----------



## ashish_dsc (Oct 4, 2004)

*yahoo mail*

first of all, to access mail through clients require u to know the pop and smtp server names..if u know them then enter them in ur client...u said u have other yahoo accounts and they work fine...then see their settings of smtp and pop server...and copy them for ur account....

as far as i know the the server names are:
POP Server:- pop.mail.yahoo.com
SMTP Server:- smtp.mail.yahoo.com

or try this link:-
*support.microsoft.com/?kbid=296524

njoy!!!


----------



## serendipiti (Oct 4, 2004)

every setting is perfect...till y'day it was connecting without fuss


----------



## ice (Oct 4, 2004)

The thing is, yahoo duznt allow u to check ur mail via pop3 for free.

Try yahoo pops.

Also try checking ur email password 
"Your Password was rejected."


----------

